# books on butchery



## DwarvenChef (Nov 1, 2011)

My eyes are bleeding again... 

Just spend half an hour searching amazon for a book on meat cuts and butchery... nothing I saw was on the different cuts in the industry or names of cuts around the country. I've seen this book once and for the life of my I cannot find it again.

I'm also interested in books specializing in hog butchery. On my days off I'm heading to FSU's library to see if I can find the book I'm looking for, but just incase one of you out there has an idea or has said books  I'd love to hear about them.

So many cuts I just don't know about and I need to catch up


----------



## Kyle (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm very interested in this information as well. Would love to learn more about butchery, especially related to pork.


----------



## 9mmbhp (Nov 1, 2011)

These links may be of interest:

French "seam" butchery

Bovine myology

Protein University


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 1, 2011)

DwarvenChef said:


> My eyes are bleeding again...
> 
> Just spend half an hour searching amazon for a book on meat cuts and butchery... nothing I saw was on the different cuts in the industry or names of cuts around the country. I've seen this book once and for the life of my I cannot find it again.
> 
> ...


 
write to the american beef council and the pork council they have all kinds of information.


----------



## shankster (Nov 1, 2011)

The Whole Beast-Fergus Henderson
The River Cottage Meat Book-Hugh Fearnly-Whittingstall
The Complete Book of Butchery-Phillip Hasheider

not sure if this what you're looking for..


----------



## DwarvenChef (Nov 1, 2011)

I love the River Cottage book, a must read for carnivours (like me)  I've heard of the others but have yet to see them in hand.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Nov 1, 2011)

http://www.namp.com/namp/Member_Web_Sites.asp?SnID=2

Not so much on "how to butcher" but it's a great book to have.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Nov 1, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> http://www.namp.com/namp/Member_Web_Sites.asp?SnID=2
> 
> Not so much on "how to butcher" but it's a great book to have.


 
Nice, this is one of the books I have been interested in, don't know how many times I get asked for a cut in another language and nether one of us can figure out what to do about it. So many cuts or equivalent cuts get lost due to regionality... especially when your in a job that goes for specific regional differences.


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 1, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> http://www.namp.com/namp/Member_Web_Sites.asp?SnID=2
> 
> Not so much on "how to butcher" but it's a great book to have.


 aren't you supposed to be on your honeymoon or something?


----------



## ajhuff (Nov 1, 2011)

I too have been looking for books on this subject. In addition to the ones on your list, I have this one on my list, though I know nothing about it.

http://www.amazon.com/Kitchen-Pro-Identification-Fabrication-Utilization/dp/1428319948/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pd_T1?ie=UTF8&coliid=I3NP19Y490BTV4&colid=375QOE0YUCJIO

-AJ


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 1, 2011)

DwarvenChef said:


> My eyes are bleeding again...
> 
> Just spend half an hour searching amazon for a book on meat cuts and butchery... nothing I saw was on the different cuts in the industry or names of cuts around the country. I've seen this book once and for the life of my I cannot find it again.
> 
> ...


 
Try this guy out, I have used him before and he has everything you should need. http://www.askthemeatman.com


----------



## ecchef (Nov 2, 2011)

Maybe this?...


----------



## ecchef (Nov 2, 2011)

Maybe this?...


----------

